# Are most GSD breeders women?



## woody (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, 

Strange question but...are most dog breeders women? All of the dog breeders I have researched in NZ across multiple breeds have been ladies!

Coinsidence?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I see that. Only about 1 in ten that I come across are men. Nurturers by nature=Women!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I know quite a few where it's a couple, but the woman tends to field the inquiries.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it's because women rule the world))


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Would be interesting to see if the winners/place holders also come from lady breeders (WUSV, Bundeseiger, LGA, WDC, USA Nationals, AWDF). Anyone care to dedicate their time to research?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think that might be true in the states, but I get the impression that in Europe GSD breeding is more done by men. 

Here in the U.S. dogs and horses seem to be mostly the realm of women.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> it's because women rule the world))


 


LOL...........:laugh:


I would definitely say more women breeders than men!!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if there's more women breeders than men (more women
breeders than men, in some cases there's no question
there's more women breeders than men :crazy. i wonder
if there's more women breeders of a specific breed?



lafalce said:


> LOL...........:laugh:
> 
> 
> I would definitely say more women breeders than men!!!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

what about more women TRAINERs than men? In most groups I train with women dominate....that may be a heads up to the single guys. Though most single guys in the dog/horse world already know this.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Same question applies, top 3 place finishes in competition, men or women?(Bundeseiger, WUSV, LGA, USA Nationals, WDC, AWDF, USA Regionals).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Faisal, what is the ratio in your club;
men:women? 
I wish there were more guys(helper/decoys in training) women decoys just don't have the physical being for the most part to do it. Presence is one thing, but the physical safety for the dog/helper is important. Especially with a 90# male dog.
Every place I've trained is like 3 guys to 10 women and the horse world is 1 guy 10 woman, and the guy is just a spectator.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Faisal, what is the ratio in your club;
> men:women?
> I wish there were more guys(helper/decoys in training) women decoys just don't have the physical being for the most part to do it. Presence is one thing, but the physical safety for the dog/helper is important. Especially with a 90# male dog.
> Every place I've trained is like 3 guys to 10 women and the horse world is 1 guy 10 woman, and the guy is just a spectator.


Well the ratio of trainers is male oriented for sure, your initial reference was for trainers. Are we now moving over to "participants"? We have pretty strict regulations (unwritten) as to who can call themselves a trainer. Maybe you are training at the wrong places (for bite sports).


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Very high percentage in Europe are men. Most that are breeders are trainers/competitors (or have been).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Packen said:


> Well the ratio of trainers is male oriented for sure, your initial reference was for trainers. Are we now moving over to "participants"? We have pretty strict regulations (unwritten) as to who can call themselves a trainer. Maybe you are training at the wrong places (for bite sports).


We are all trainers, I hope. My reference/ wording about decoy/helpers is different than trainers or "participants". 
I hope your regulations don't exclude handlers as the wording trainer.... what am I...just a participant because I'm not doing helper/decoy work? I think I'm a trainer because I am actively working my dog, not someone else doing it for me.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Well it is a relative term. I do not consider myself a trainer yet. Have only just started to understand the deeper intricacies involved, maybe a few more learning sessions from trials and problem solving, then I could call myself one, no way right now.

See how easy it is to misunderstand people on the web!


----------

